# KYT: Ace Gunman



## Sinkhead (Jan 15, 2008)

*The Temper being questioned during this session is Ace Gunman!*

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their week is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!

[title: Future sessions]
Extreme Coder
Fiddy101
Hadrian
Harsky
JPH
mercluke
Taras
Samutz
Icarus
pkprostudio
Warcueid
mfpants50
DarkAura
Mortenga
wii_will_rule
Szyslak
Westside
Nero
CockroachMan
sonicslasher
xcalibur
jacob33301
Shiro786
ZeWarriorReturns
WeaponXxX
[title: Past sessions]silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season
If you want  KYT session, simply PM me and I'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!


----------



## JPH (Jan 15, 2008)

Acy Poo...prepare for questions:

Why is your voice so deep...did you hit puberty 3-4 times?

Can you give me tips on pickin' up the chicks, as I know you're a winner with all of the ladies?

How many spoons does it take to eat a bowl full of hrth?

I have a picture of you in a cheerleading uniform...I threaten to post it on GBAtemp: what can you give me that will make me not show it to everyone?


----------



## Upperleft (Jan 15, 2008)

YAY! ace KYT session 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

-who's your favorite anime character aside from that blonde dude from trigun ?
-what's your catch-phrase ?
- how do you start your day ?


----------



## Costello (Jan 15, 2008)

1. JPH was right when he said you're good at "picking up the chicks". Who did you have sex with _first_ ? Angelina Jolie, Catherine Zeta-Jones or Natalie Portman?
2. Have you ever lied to me?
3. What's your favourite movie ever?
4. What's the name of your cat?
5. Have you given up on your current secret "project" for GBAtemp (you know what I mean) ? I haven't heard about it for some time now.


----------



## Jax (Jan 15, 2008)

1. Favorite anime of all time?
2. Mario or Sonic?
3. What was your first videogame experience?


----------



## Westside (Jan 15, 2008)

1. Silvester Stallone or Chuck Norris?
2. Porn or Celine Dion?
3. I thought we were getting married... :'(
4. Ace Punman?
5. So you must realize that you have millions of fans in Austria, who would do anything to spend the night with you... So, what do you say to those *guys*?
6. So how many springs does an official ball have?
7. Testing area or /b/?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 15, 2008)

Great! But why is it called KTY? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Since Ace is a favorite of mine, I will not copy my previous questions:

1) Name origin?
2) Favorite and least favorite country?
3) A cup of lulz with a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or a bowl of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
4) Do you (like/hate/don't care about) me?
5) Shaun & Costello are heading for a party at 4chan, probably at /b/ . Wanna come? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







6) Can you please bombard me with questions in my KYT session? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7) If you can pick up chicks easily, does that mean we will not get married? :'( 
8) If not, does this mean you will marry Chuck Norris?
9) hai! bai!


----------



## T-hug (Jan 15, 2008)

1. Whats your favourite movie?
2. Whats your favourite Anime? (Trigun not included).
3. hrth or grog?


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm not good with questions but I'll try my best anyway..

1. Who art thou?
2. What kind of gamer do you see yourself as?
3.If you had a Death Note, what would that mean to how you spend the rest of your life?

I'm asking the last question because as you may or may not know, people who've used the Death Note don't go to heaven or hell.
They simply cease to exist...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 15, 2008)

For the purposes of this post I'm going to add numbers to your questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






JPH said:


> Acy Poo...prepare for questions:
> 
> 1) Why is your voice so deep...did you hit puberty 3-4 times?
> 
> ...


1) Good genetics? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But no, I actually hit puberty 23-34 times, by the time I was done hitting... he was dead. I buried the body in old man Jenkin's back yard with my old pet hobo. Of course, now that you know that... how would you like to see old man Jenkin's yard? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) Pickin' up chicks is easy, they love a bad boy and a funny man; I happen to be both. Unfortunately I also have a strict moral code of honor, so it conflicts. But the real secret to picking up chicks? Be in the right place at the right time. And remember kids, they call me Ace Gunman because I like to "bang" the ladies! Heh, get it, bang? Laugh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3) It takes approximately 88521 spoons to eat a bowl of hrth and get to the crunchy trgh center. And I wonder if anyone will notice the easter egg hidden in this answer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4) Well I can give you the rest of the photo collection! My photographer Amelio did a wonderful job with the pictures but ultimately they just weren't right for my portfolio.



Rock1Z said:


> YAY! ace KYT session
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1- Oh wow, that's really tough. There are so, so many. But really, I can't definitively answer any one character besides Vash, because I have multiple favorites per series. And to list out every series and character... that would just be far too much trouble. I will say this though, I'm particularly fond of Beyond the Grave from Gungrave.

2- "Love and peace!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, I'm just kidding, my actual catch phrase is either "stay frosty" or "cooliosis is my diagnosis".

3- I start my day in a groggy haze which fades very gradually over the course of the next few hours. I'm not really a morning person, or a "whenever I wake up" person. More of a night owl, really.



Costello said:


> 1. JPH was right when he said you're good at "picking up the chicks". Who did you have sex with _first_ ? Angelina Jolie, Catherine Zeta-Jones or Natalie Portman?
> 2. Have you ever lied to me?
> 3. What's your favourite movie ever?
> 4. What's the name of your cat?
> 5. Have you given up on your current secret "project" for GBAtemp (you know what I mean) ? I haven't heard about it for some time now.


1. Your mom never told you..? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Not that I'm aware of... hm, oh wait have I ever told you you were good looking? Heh, I joke, I joke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But no, I don't think I've ever lied to you, I don't lie often, really. Only in the most extreme cases. For example one time back in the 7th grade a friend and I did something (I can't remember what) and got in trouble. We were both going to be suspended for a few days and banned from a dance that very week; but I didn't see the need for both of us to miss it so I took the fall and said it was only me involved.

3. It's... you know I really don't have one. I tend to have multiple favorites broken down into genres. So favorite comedy, action, etc. So lets see, my favorite comedy film... way too difficult to answer, but probably Groundhog day. I can watch that film on TV, then see it on another channel an hour later and watch it again, and that just continues; it just never gets old. Favorite drama film, the one that still hits a note with me is Dead Poet's Society, if that's even "drama".

My favorite action film would be Spider-Man 3, I waited 13 or 14 years to see Venom in a Spider-Man movie. My favorite "romance" film is a foreign film called "Show Me Love". Favorite cartoon movie would be either A Goofy Movie, Disney's (cartoon) Robin Hood, the SpongeBob SquarePants Movie, or the first Balto film. Favorite scifi... Serenity, you can't stop the signal. Favorite anime films (in alphabetical order) would be: Cowboy Bebop: Knockin' On Heaven's Door, Escaflowne: The Movie, Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz, Princess Mononoke, Spirited Away, and Tokyo Godfathers. I'm sure there's more, but I'm drawing a blank at the moment.

4. His name is Caleb, my mom is a bit obsessed with names like that. Although come to think of it, I may have come up with it to match her specifications. I really can't remember.

5. The "secret project" is still going on, it's just hit a wall at the moment. Also I haven't worked on it in a few days. But soon I'll figure out how to get around these issues! Oh yes! Soon! Muwhahahaha!



Jax said:


> 1. Favorite anime of all time?
> 2. Mario or Sonic?
> 3. What was your first videogame experience?



1. Trigun, clearly. Quickly followed by Gungrave and Cowboy Bebop. And just for the hell of it a list of some of my all-time favorite animes (once again, alphabetical order): .hack//LEGEND OF THE TWILIGHT, BECK: Mongolian Chop Squad, Claymore, DragonBall/Z/GT, Fruits Basket, Gundam Wing, Gunslinger Girl, Naruto/Shippuden, and Yaiba!. And before you ask oh how can you like DragonBall? It was because it was my first. I was watching the original DragonBall dub before I knew what anime was. In fact, I remember watching it at age 4 or 5. It's one of my earliest memories in life, so I look back on it fondly.

2. I've always been more of a Sonic man, but that doesn't mean I prefer SEGA over Nintendo (far from it), or that I prefer Sonic games over Mario games. I like them both in different ways, and for different reasons. I just find a speedy spikey quippy blue hedgehog to be a bit more endearing than a short stocky hairy obese balding plumber. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. Hm, I believe it was either with my childhood neighbor's/baby-sitter's NES or SNES. I can't remember which came first. But if it was SNES then my first experience was Super Mario World. Not a bad way to start out. And even though it's not part of the question, my first game system was an original GameBoy.



Westside said:


> 1. Silvester Stallone or Chuck Norris?
> 2. Porn or Celine Dion?
> 3. I thought we were getting married... :'(
> 4. Ace Punman?
> ...


1. In a fight? Chuck Norris. As an actor? Silvester Stallone. Although it took the recent Rocky Balboa film to reminded me of that.

2. Compromise: Celine Dion porn.

3. We were until you did _that_! You know what you did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the cake is a pie.

4. Costello is very punny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. I say fellas, I'm flattered, but I... don't have sex with Austrians! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. My balls have no springs.

7. Testing. TESTING! *TESTING!* Does that answer your question? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Extreme Coder said:


> Great! But why is it called KTY?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Good question, my name comes from a line in Trigun where Vash the Stampede calls himself an "ace gunman". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) Canada is pretty damn awesome. We have all of the benefits of all the other countries, and none of the downsides (such as the draft, or a lack of healthcare). And my least favorite... any country that has snow all year round.

3) I wake up in the morning and I drink a hardy cup of lulz with a dash of grog before chowing down on a bowl of hrth with my 88521 spoons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4) You're totally extreme to the max!

5) PARTY! I'm a bit of a partay animal, so the answer is hell yes. But only if I get to drive... backwards... with a blindfold on.

6) I'll see what I can do, but it's hard enough coming up with answers, let alone questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7) Well now that my engagement to Westside is off... who knows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8) Chuck and I would never work, he's too much man for me. For anyone, really.

9) kthnxbai



Thug4L1f3 said:


> 1. Whats your favourite movie?
> 2. Whats your favourite Anime? (Trigun not included).
> 3. hrth or grog?


1. Answered above. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. See my last answer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. Grog, hrth is great... but it can't get you drunk.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 15, 2008)

1.  If gbatemp needed you to pay a $1000 donation or it would die, would you do it?
2. what's the most interesting thing you have ever done?
3. what's the best nds game ever?


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 15, 2008)

1) What did you thought about Trigun's ending?
2) Knives or Legato? 
3) How much is your current bounty?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> I'm not good with questions but I'll try my best anyway..
> 
> 1. Who art thou?
> 2. What kind of gamer do you see yourself as?
> ...


1) Mixed feelings, but generally I was pleased.

2) Depends what the question is; if it's who's crazier? Knives. If it's who's more of a sadistic evil bastard? Legato. That guy gives me chills.

3) I'm wanted for the disappearances of puberty and a hobo... so probably in the range of 25k double dollars.


----------



## Westside (Jan 15, 2008)

May I just ask one more question?
- If Chris Hensen busted you, and told you "please have a seat.", What would you do next?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> May I just ask one more question?
> - If Chris Hensen busted you, and told you "please have a seat.", What would you do next?



I'd say "Oh man! Chris Hansen!? Oh shit, oh man! I loved you back in the 90s, can you sing Mmmbop for me!?".


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 15, 2008)

1) Do you enjoy the fact that you're on my buddy list? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) Actually, I am very glad you added me in your buddy list. I was surprised, since you have no reason to do that. Thanks Ace


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> 1) Do you enjoy the fact that you're on my buddy list?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Sure, I encourage more people to do the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) This is not a question, but you're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And keep those questions coming people, I'm a relatively open book.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 15, 2008)

1. ?
2. !
3. I know where you went last summer!
4. You haven't called in weeks....
5. I thought you were committed to me! :'( 
6. You could at least come see your children once a year.....


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> 1. ?
> 2. !
> 3. I know where you went last summer!
> 4. You haven't called in weeks....
> ...


1. !
2. ?
3. Lake Titicaca?
4. My phone's been off the hook (totally off the hook to the extreme!)
5. Nope, just committed.
6. I always visit my babies! *Goes over and hugs his game consoles*


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 15, 2008)

Do you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BoneMonkey?


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 15, 2008)

Ever done shooting IRL?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> Do you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly? No.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 15, 2008)

1. So, I just read the newest Mighty Avengers. Begin ranting.

42. Plan A or Plan B?

7/4. Condom or Hefty trash bag?






. Greatest show ever?






. Coolest Transformer ever?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> 1. So, I just read the newest Mighty Avengers. Begin ranting.
> 
> 42. Plan A or Plan B?
> 
> ...



1. What what what!? But you're not ready! You haven't read... RANT RANT RANT, RANT... RANT RANT! RANT!? RAAAAANT! RANT RANT RANT RANT. Rant.

42. This prison will work nicely Mr. Stark. Why thank you Mr. Richards. Shall we get some tea? I think that we shall.

7/4. Hefty trash bag for all of the condoms.






. The Greatest TV Series.






. Optimus Prime.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 15, 2008)

1. hi
2. sup


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> 1. hi
> 2. sup



1. Do you want this grog?

2. Sure, I'll have it

3? *Crushes grog* >_>

4? Face. FACE. *FACE.*


----------



## redact (Jan 16, 2008)

my usual set of questions

1.who would you turn gay for
2.explain why - in depth
3.whats your real name
4.who's your favorite mod
5.who's your least favorite mod (no lying!)


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 16, 2008)

1. Why do I love your sig?
2. Pringles or Ruffles?
3. Favourite car company.
4. Favourite game of all time and on which console?
5. Pick a colour of the rainbow.
6. If your lawyer was drowning, would you go to lunch or catch a movie?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(mercluke @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> my usual set of questions
> 
> 1.who would you turn gay for
> 2.explain why - in depth
> ...


1. Because, it's all awesome-ish, and it makes a shooting sound when you click on it... it's Ace Gunman personified.
2. Oh my god! Don't ask me that, that's like asking me to choose between my left leg or my right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. I don't really know, I'm more of a motorcycle guy.
4. Chrono Trigger (SNES/PS1) and Chrono Cross (PS1). Those are my favorite games of all time, I love them to no end. I'd do next to anything to get a third true Chrono game (not counting Radical Dreamers, which doesn't carry the Chrono name).
5. Red, my favorite.
6. I'm not sure what I'd do if my _liar_ was drowning. Probably watch and laugh.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

1. What's your favorite GBATemp Member?
2. What sites do you visit on the internet, other than GBAtemp obviously.


----------



## OSW (Jan 16, 2008)

1. how many hrths could a hrth hrth hrth if a hrth hrth could hrth hrth
2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 >9000 hours PS CS3
3. shoot me.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> 1. What's your favorite GBATemp Member?
> 2. What sites do you visit on the internet, other than GBAtemp obviously.
> 
> 1. You?
> ...



1. hrth
2. I think that's awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Bang, you lose. I'm still the king.


----------



## OSW (Jan 16, 2008)

before i die, i must pass on the legacy.
please use it wisely


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 16, 2008)

Question: What do you do in real life?
Follow-up: Are you a vampire?

Question: Of the users who have played over 100 games of russian roulette in gbatemp irc channels, who has the lowest winning percentage?
Follow-up: Why in the hell would anyone play over 100 games of russian roulette?

Question: Where were you while you were on hiatus?
Follow-up: Was it an epic journey?

Question: You encounter a hypothetical adult male who has never watched anime before.  Where should he start?
Follow-up: Should he start?

And one you might like:  A green silkworm and a white silkworm got in a race.  Who won?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> Question: What do you do in real life?
> Follow-up: Are you a vampire?
> Answer: This is pretty much it.
> 
> ...


Answer: Who won? Anyone watching, that's who; that's EPIC!


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 16, 2008)

1 Please tell us a bit why you disappeared a while ago! 
2 Why Dash?
3 Most n00by action you have performed here?


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll get to .500 some day buddy.  I can feel it.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> 1 Please tell us a bit why you disappeared a while ago!
> 2 Why Dash?
> 3 Most n00by action you have performed here?
> 
> ...


Ha! A tie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yep, some day... some day!


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 16, 2008)

Why Dash The Stampede!!!!???

But thanks for the other answers, you rock dude. I hope you found your inner peace, since you sound happy I guess you did.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> Why Dash The Stampede!!!!???
> 
> But thanks for the other answers, you rock dude. I hope you found your inner peace, since you sound happy I guess you did.



Oh! Why _VASH_! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not really sure, the character just resonates with me. This peaceful (albeit dangerous) character thrown into a world of violence. All he wants is love and peace, but on the Planet Gunsmoke that's just not a possibility for him.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Why Dash The Stampede!!!!???
> ...


:facepalms: that is the n00best thing I've done here.


----------



## silverspoon (Jan 16, 2008)

.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(silverspoon @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> Hi Ace!
> 
> 1. are you angry with me that i asked you questions so late?Â :'(
> 2. I think you are one of the most intelligent person around ? what say?
> ...



Any more questions? My session is almost up, last chance!


----------



## Westside (Jan 17, 2008)

Last question: I can haz u as buddies?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> Last question: I can haz u as buddies?



Yeh u canz haz mii as buddies NAO! (You're already on my list, actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Shinji (Jan 17, 2008)

1.  Do you feel lucky, punk?
2.  Did I fire 5 shots, or 6?
3. Does the previous question even matter if I'm not using a 6-shooter?
4.  Party at your place!
5.  If you could be a tree, what kind of fruit would you grow?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> 1.Â Do you feel lucky, punk?
> 2.Â Did I fire 5 shots, or 6?
> 3.Â Does the previous question even matter if I'm not using a 6-shooter?
> 4.Â Party at your place!
> 5.Â If you could be a tree, what kind of fruit would you grow?



1. No, I called lady luck fat and now she has a grudge against me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. You shouldn't call employees "shots", it's in bad taste!

3. Shoot'er? I hardly know'er!

4. Ohhhhhh no you don't! I've been down that road too many times, it always ends in disaster. So party at _your_ place! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. Blueberries; it's possible, I swear!


----------



## The Teej (Jan 17, 2008)

Apples or Oranges?
MSN or AIM?
Ocarina of Time or Twilight Princess?
Which next gen console do you like the most?
Cologne or Deodourant?
Do you find me sexy?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(The Teej @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> 1 Apples or Oranges?
> 2 MSN or AIM?
> 3 Ocarina of Time or Twilight Princess?
> 4 Which next gen console do you like the most?
> ...



1 Both.

2 AIM, I don't know why I prefer it, it's clearly the inferior program... but I do.

3 It's blasphemy to a lot of folks, but it is my belief that Twilight Princess improved on Ocarina of Time in every single respect, so the answer is Twilight Princess.

4 The Xbox 360; I think _at the moment_ it has the strongest game library of the bunch. I also adore the controller and Microsoft's stance on only buying what you need. I don't like to be forced to pay for features I don't want. Plus most of the exclusives I care most about (mainly Fable 2) are only available on the 360.

5 Neither, really. I use sent-less antiperspirant due to a large part of my family (not including myself) having smell allergies. As for cologne, I use rarely.

6 You're very Teej-like; very Teej-ful, and Teej-ish.


----------

